# too hot to walk dogs



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

There's probably a thread on this somewhere, but just wondered what others do.

it's 20 degrees here today with sun then cloud, but still hot.
I don't walk my three in temperatures like this, and i wait until it's cooled down a lot before i do. also take them to the river for a dip to cool down too. we're lucky that there's a nice bit of river 5 mins walk away.

I'm a bit paranoid about walking them when the weather hots up, so obviously choose their walk times accordingly.

Half an hour ago, i saw two dogs being walked by their owners, in the sun and i think it was too hot for them to be out walking. I know not everyone can pick and choose the best time to walk their dogs, but do you folks think it's too hot ? . Just curiosity really.

So, i've put a large bowl of water at the end of my drive for any dogs out in this heat.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I usually take Daisy out but she struggled the other day so OH is going to take her out when he gets home from work and it's cooler. I think we will do more beach walks so Daisy can spend most of her time paddling and keeping cool, as a black dog I am quite paranoid about her overheating. She chooses to lie down in the shade when we are out so she obviously is feeling the heat.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

My sibes do not get walked in this kind of weather, it's not enjoyable for them or me  

When it's like this I will get up at 5am to walk them in the cooler hours, and will walk them later in the evening ( 9/10pm ) 

The only deviation from this rule is if we are going to the beach, as they can spend as long as they like in the water to cool down but if I notice them getting uncomfortable or excessive panting etc we are straight in the car with the air con on full blast and head home.


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

For me it depends on many factors; age, breed, distance, duration etc.

I'm sure the vast majority of the dog owning population only walk around the block for 10 minutes or so on a short lead, in which case the risk is minimal.

I certainly would weigh up the risks of going on a long hike, or making a dog exert itself such as throwing a ball for an extended period of time. Heat stroke is a very real risk, even in the UK.

Some dogs handle heat way better than others, so it has to be judged on an individual basis. Providing of course the owner had the IQ and wherewithal to do so.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I walk Spen when the temps are in the low 20s, don't think twice about it to be honest. I just make sure I've got water on me for him. We usually go out mid afternoon and not had any issues with any of mine overheating in those sort of temps.

Apparently it's around 30C here today and we've just been for a potter around the block. This sort of weather I'll either get up early and walk him around 7am or we'll go out at around 9pm for a walk. It's too hot for me to want to go for a proper walk in the worst of the heat never mind the dog. Yet I've seen god knows how many people dressed in next to nothing heading for the fields with their dogs the last few days, not even carrying water for them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Some dogs suffer more than others. I walk 8 different dogs.

At about 20-23C the two oldies suffer and I wouldn't even think of taking them out for more than 10 minutes, and only then if there's someone to keep an eye when they get back.
The younger but big furry ones can manage as long as it's mainly in the shade with water dips every 15 mins or so, there's also a 10 year old terrier that's about the same.
Then there's the two small black dogs, one 8 and one 3, neither of them seem that bothered by this level of temperature, though I'm still careful with them. 

Above 25C. Water is the only place I'll take any of them

My oldie has hydro this pm


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Holly was out before 7 this morning, it is hot here but a bit of a breeze has sprung up in the last hour and taken the edge of the heat.
I worry about her in this heat as well now she is old. I used to have to force her in when she was younger but she seems a bitmore sensible now.

Quite a few dogs were out walking this morning as well


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy gets lazier when it's warm, she's been snoozing pretty much all day so far apart from a few minutes when she stole a yoghurt and ate half of it.


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I walk Axel in any temperatures up to +25. If it's between 23-25 I walk him at any time except between 12pm and 4pm. That's our nap time. If the temperature is above 25 then our walks will happen early in the morning and later in the evening. I just always make sure to have water with me and if it's very warm outside I put some ice cubes in it too. If it's a long walk away from the city I pick a place where there will be a lock or at least a pond 
Although seeing as we live in Glasgow temperatures over 20 and clear skies are very rare and we don't need to worry about over heating


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I let Diz tell me, she is flat out in the shade and has totally ignored usual walkies time so I'll wait until the cool of the evening. 
Being a staffy type and not carrying much body fat, she really feels the heat... as do I (though that's more to do with having too much body fat lol).


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks for your replies. 

think i'm too paranoid about walking them in the heat cause i either go out early or wait until it's below 17. 

my three are normally sprawled out on the kitchen tiles when it's hot, and they sleep a lot more.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My collies can cope up to about 24 degrees, although it depends on the humidity levels.

The trouble is the old girl wants to come as well so I tend to walk them early and late this time of the year. Yesterday, because it was so humid, I put a cooling coat on her and she seemed very happy.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I shall be walking mine around 3pm and they still get walked in the afternoon regardless of the temperature, but I just make sure we walk near water. It's not practical for me to walk my dogs early morning (I am at work) or in the late evenings (I have classes) so i'm afraid they get walked whilst it's still hot. If it's too hot then they will just get a potter around the block and some games.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

it's too hot here for me to walk the dog right now, but she doesn't do well in the heat and refuses to go in water - I think a lot depends on the kind of walks you have access to and the dog, we go out in the evening right now, I don't know what the temp is but it's pretty hot


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm quite lucky in that there are loads if places for the dogs to swim, they spend more time in the water now on 'walks' than out as they love swimming so much


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

i would never walk dexter (bullmastiff) in this heat hes been laid out on the kitchen floor all day bless him he gets a walk before work 7am and after work 7pm ish!! he dosent like water so i cant even take him anywhere for a dip to cool off


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

On my days off the dogs will get walked whenever. But today it'll be later this evening. 

For the rest of the week walks will be 10am because I have work. I take water with me and also walk in woodlands. 

Due to my lot being who they are a lot of our walks in this weather is controlled. I make them walk with me a lot rather than racing about as they would love to do constantly.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

To be honest we still go out if it's warm - we've had some lovely long walks in the sunshine. I do take lots of water for him and stop for frequent water/rest stops. He'll go for a paddle if there's some water too.

Maybe I'm selfish but on a beautiful day a long walk in the countryside is at the top of my to do list, and he loves it so leaving him at home seems so mean. I keep him clipped short in the summer too which definitely helps.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh......I forgot the Greek rescue..........this is decidedly cold for her and she wouldn't even pant unless she saw some furry creature to get excited over


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

About 20C tends to be the cut off point for me, but mainly because I live in a built up area where the heat lingers and there is no water or shade nearby. We are usually out for under an hour so the dogs are fine with it and if I wanted to go out longer I would just get up nice and early!
TBH though I think Im more likely to wave the white flag in hot weather then any of the dogs!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Depends on the dogs, doesn't it? two of mine do really well in warmer temps and it doesn't seem to affect them much at all. But then, they are pretty easy going dogs and know their limitations and take it slower if it's warmer. By contrast my other mutt, the darling Bo, is very heat intolerant. I think she would quite literally run herself to death; she doesn't do slow or taking it easy. She's obviously uncomfortable when warm, so I only walk her early and late.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

We are lucky our whole walk can be beside water if we choose so Bertie (border collie) spends the walk going in and out as he likes and we have a nice ball game jumping in and out of the river at the end of the walk before he gets handed back to my
neighbour. With the dips and the fen breezes he doesn't mind the temperature at the moment. If we go on walks away from water we stick to shady routes and I take lots of water for us both but we will probably just do the river walk whilst it is this warm.


----------



## DizzyWhippet (Jun 7, 2014)

Poppy seems to be ok with short walks with the heat at the current levels (22c)
Do her first pee walk at 5:30 then up to the park at 6 til 7 doing basic recall training in the tennis courts with a walk around the park (27ish acres)

Then it's just quick walks (half mile) every 2-3 hours.

Would like to walk her in the big park more in the day but not sure how safe it is anymore, it's got a pretty bad rep because of some local gang issues in the area.


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

has anyone used this?

Motivation Dog Cooling Coat by Hurtta | K9active.co.uk


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

If it's 20c+ i don't walk Chance until it's really cooled down, as he really suffers in the heat but that comes with the breed, so we do more night or late evening walks


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

The whippets are reasonably sensible in hot weather, they don't tend to be quite as eager to chase each other if it's really hot. I am conscious of the fact that they have very little coat, particularly the younger two have a fair bit of exposed pink skin.

Lyssa does dreadfully in the heat. She's black and has a very fluffy coat, just being outside in the sun when it's hot is enough to get her panting. 

We don't really have anywhere to go that's close where there's water for them so in summer we just tend to walk as late as we can.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes too hot, unless we went somewhere with streams etc and shaded areas. I tend to walk Kes before 10am (usually 6am or so) and in the daytime she can be int he garden with me if she wants


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

For all that ours are big, with thick coats, they don't seem to mind the heat too much. We do tailor our walks a bit for the weather. 

Our most common walk is up on the downs, is sunny with little shade, but a nice cooling sea breeze, and we usually take plenty water for them with a picnic for us! Our other 'usual' walk is a mixture of woodland and beach. This one often finishes up with a seat in the sun outside the cafe, but usually after we've dunked the dogs in the sea so they lie on the concrete patio nice and cool and damp while we have a cuppa. The third walk (that we did today) is local fields, some shaded areas, mainly sun. I don't tend to take water on this one as it's only about 30min tops, we just let the dogs set the pace - they can hare about playing chase, or potter gently as they wish. Then it's back home. Today, being hot, as soon as they were back it was big bowl of fresh water each then access to Tyton's paddling pool - they now have sun/shade, indoors/outdoors, in or out the water to choose from (we have two inside on the carpet and one out on the sunny deck at present!)

Sometimes it's hard to tailor timings to suit the weather when work and other time constraints come into play. I suspect as long as you are sensitive to your dog, and not forcing routemarches in full heat, etc. that they can still enjoy some fresh air and exercise, without being too overheated.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

20 degrees is cut off for me. More than that I would do early morning and early eve.


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

My two have been for a long walk today heat wasn't a problem taken water with me ike got a bit panty towards the end so I probably couldn't have dragged it out further.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

we're just about to go out now


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I found a picture the other day of the correlations of how hot the pavement can be on sunny days depending on the temp, but can only find the American version now. the gist of it was at 25 degrees the pavement can be up to 50c if its in direct sun etc. and at that temperature skin destruction can happen within 60 seconds. I felt bad walking Apollo on pavement to get to the beach yesterday and it was only 16c anything over I would say 18c and I wont walk him on the pavement even to get somewhere and I wouldn't walk him anywhere else if temp is above 20c, so its early and late walks during hot weather


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I struggle above about 18 degrees, nevermind the dogs! Early morning or evening walks here at the moment.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I walk my dogs and also clients dogs if it's hot, but I will take them to swim then head through the woods in the shade so they are wet and in the shade to keep cool. 

I saw a moron walking a dog today that was muzzled....a fabric muzzle! At about 2pm, it was roasting out too.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

We've had thunder/heavy rain today and a nice cool afternoon so we've been able to fit in a good 2hr + walk at 4pm but yesterday I didn't walk them til 7pm as it was just to hot and even at that time it was still warm so I took them for a swim.
But I'm struggling to find walks with water which doesn't have blue/green algae warnings signs 

I'm walking the boys at 6am for an hour on work days and just playing in the garden on my lunch break as its just to warm to walk them again and then I take them out anytime from 7 til 9ish. I enjoy late night walks , so relaxing and quiet .. It's just the bugs I can't stand !


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Apollo2012 said:


> the gist of it was at 25 degrees the pavement can be up to 50c if its in direct sun etc.


Im not surprised. TBH on hot days we usually only do early morning walks and dont go in the evening. I think that the pavements (esp in really built up areas) hold onto the heat til really late at night. At least it never feels like it cools down noticeable.
At least with early mornings it will def be cooler, that is if I can drag myself out of bed!LOL


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2011)

Personally I don't think its a great idea to walk them in heat and sun.

I've seen people pavement pounding them in this warm spell and the dogs are clearly hot and not enjoying it.

I think it's more a case of the owners wanting to be out in the sunshine than for the dogs pleasure.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Im not surprised. TBH on hot days we usually only do early morning walks and dont go in the evening. I think that the pavements (esp in really built up areas) hold onto the heat til really late at night. At least it never feels like it cools down noticeable.
> At least with early mornings it will def be cooler, that is if I can drag myself out of bed!LOL


I dont have a garden so apollo has to be walked he will usually go out around 11pm when its been a hot day. Another thing I read was to put your hand on the pavement, sand etc and if its too hot for you its too hot for the dog. I see so many dogs on the beach doen here in scorching weather even when people are running over the sand because its burning their feet


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Where I live it never gets hot so if it is about 16 degrees we all feel the heat. Does not alter what I do though.
When I lived further south it never crossed my mind to alter my routine.

I wonder how working dogs, particularly guide dogs, cope. I imagine they carry on as normal with no ill effects.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't want to walk when it's very hot - so I'm pretty sure Jack doesn't either.

I usually get out most mornings by 8.30 at the latest - so it's not usually too hot by the time we get back.

This morning we are off the forest - it's lovely and cool and shady there 

We can have a coffee from the café and sit in the shade with the dogs and give them a drink of water. They will be cooled down before having to get back in the car (which will hopefully have been parked in the shade).


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll walk up to about 24, and Dex really feels the heat- but it will be quick, in shade, with lots of water.

OR I just do what i did last night- rock up to GoodVic's house, and her huge ever so dog friendly garden, play ball until he is too hot, then let him launch into her swimming pool- OK so i think I ended up just as wet as him (bless the ungraceful ginger lump), but hey he had a ball........... its so lovely to be able to do this, shes ace!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I think opinion just differs on your breed of dog to be honest. 

My Sibes struggle in the high teens never mind the 20's however Taz doesn't seem to be affected by the heat at all. 

I think of it this way, imagine going for a walk in 25 degree heat wearing a fur coat


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Clover doesn't mind the heat, but Daisy does. 

So at the moment we are going out at 6 am and 8PM. I've got to be careful as Daisy's got an heart murmur


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

20 is about Dillons limit, took him out this morning at 7 for an hour apart from short toilet breaks he won't be walked until evening.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It's baking here today but lovely and cool in the forest.

Looked out of the window at around 12.30 (very hot!) and spotted the neighbour and her hubby taking their young yorkie out for a walk. Of course, they may only be doing a quickie - but as other's have said the pavements are extremely hot at this time of day.

Actually, the most distressing thing was the sight of the chap in shorts with no top - big beer belly and hairy back!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Alfie goes all wibbly in the heat, even more so in the humidity, so im very careful with him.

Whilst it may be cool in the woodlands, i have to walk a fair way in the open to get there, so i just dont risk it. Plus he will not go in water, and is very funny about drinking out and about.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

None of my rotties have ever been lovers of the heat, they prefer it cool, in the shade with access to water but the pointers don't mind it at all. We have to be careful with Colt as he still trys to run and run like a loony and I worry about him getting heat stroke so we make sure he has some lead time to calm down. We always carry water for them as in the heat the ponds and streams often dry out. I tend to go by how I feel as I'm rubbish in the heat/sun and have been known to faint :blush: so on hot days I wouldn't be going out anyway until the evening and even then somewhere with shade.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Leanne77 said:


> For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


Jack has half his breakfast at around 7.30 and we walk usually at 8.30. When we get back he has the other half.

Provided he is not hot or panting he can have the second half - otherwise I would wait a little while.

This morning, part way through our forest walk, we stopped and sat a while and gave the dogs a drink. Jack had one, so he must have felt hot as he rarely bothers.

At the end of the walk, while we had coffee, the dogs had another drink (and a chew ). By the time we got home (by car) he was cool enough to come straight in and have the rest of his breakfast.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Whilst it may be cool in the woodlands, i have to walk a fair way in the open to get there, so i just dont risk it. Plus he will not go in water, and is very funny about drinking out and about.


Sounds like my lot! The only walks I have with woodland or water would involve an hour each way of pavement walking so they are out of the question.
None of mine would go in water anyways and TBH they rarely drink when out unless they can find a really revolting looking puddle!LOL
Its too hot for them to even sit out in the garden right now (my garden is abit of a suntrap, thermometer is nearly at 30C at the mo).


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Sounds like my lot! The only walks I have with woodland or water would involve an hour each way of pavement walking so they are out of the question.
> None of mine would go in water anyways and TBH they rarely drink when out unless they can find a really revolting looking puddle!LOL
> Its too hot for them to even sit out in the garden right now (my garden is abit of a suntrap, thermometer is nearly at 30C at the mo).


I dont have that far to go, but even 5-10 mins is enough for Alf to be stumbling about like a drunkard. His co-ordination just seems to go out the window.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


go out earlier and do a short walk on an empty stomach. they have their breakfast about one hour after the last one has been walked.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


I tend to set my alarm for a couple of hours before i leave and feed a few biscuits just so that there is something in his gut.

When i start doing my 4-5am walks, i just feed a substantial treat at around midnight.

Alfie gets a bit sick if walked on an empty stomach.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't feed breakfast cos I'm an evil Mummy! ( No mine just aren't interested in breakfast ) I'd probably walk them on an empty stomach and feed as I was leaving the house if it was at least an hour afterwards. 

I started work at 8am this morning and alarm was set for quarter to 5 so I could get the dogs sorted.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


Yep, walk first then feed after. If I'm doing a mega early walk, I literally get out of bed and I'm straight out with them, so they don't have time to think about food.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Spen gets walked on an empty stomach when I get up early to walk him. Gets fed a couple of hours after we get back. He gets quite a few training treats on any walks though.


----------



## Sarahliz100 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leanne77 said:


> For those who walk their dogs early in the mornings, what do you do about feeding your dogs? Do you walk them on an empty stomach and feed afterwards?


I'm a meanypants who makes him work for his food. So he gets his breakfast on the walk for being good (with a bit of sausage or cheese mixed in to improve motivation)


----------



## DizzyWhippet (Jun 7, 2014)

Poppy and summer get fed after there walks.
Poppy get's her a bit later as i take her up to the big(ish) park to do recall training with two pockets filled with little treats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Dexter generally loves the heat, would snooze in it all day if he could. I make sure he has plenty of water and lots of shade available when he does.

As for walking, we'll go on a 45 - 60 minute walk in the morning, then he won't go out until late evening for around 30 minutes when it's a lot cooler. 

I have taken him out during the heat before, but made sure he had lots of shade to walk/run in and taken a bottle of water and a collapsible bowl for him to drink out of.


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

I still go out from 9.30am until 10.30 or 11 each day when its hot but stick to wooded, shady areas, take plenty of water and go really gently, allowing the dogs to sniff and do their thing. We will stop and sit for 5 mins two or three times and do some training too.

Our 4.30pm walk is being moved back towards 6.30ish now its warming up and about three evenings a week we are able to head to a lovely local river.

I much prefer winter walking actually! Less people about!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

I love these threads, fascinating to me to look at the environmental differences and how we owners manage and how our dogs adapt.

From now till about october, well be lucky to get temps anywhere below 20 (celsius) even at night. Were stingy and our central air conditioning is set at 25, 26 degrees celsius, which is what it is in the house right now and both dogs are perfectly comfortable.

This morning Bates and I ran 4 miles on pavement in 23 degrees and 98% humidity. Breez chose not to go, but because it was dark out, not because it was too hot (she will balk at cold temps though).
Came home, Bates got a drink, splayed out on the tile in the air conditioning, and in about 5 minutes he had stopped panting. Breez takes a bit longer to stop panting when she goes for runs, but she also refuses to lay anywhere hard, so she doesnt get the cooling effect of the tiles silly dog.

So basically, if I waited for the temps to cool down, the dogs wouldnt leave the house for 4 months.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

ouesi said:


> I love these threads, fascinating to me to look at the environmental differences and how we owners manage and how our dogs adapt.
> 
> From now till about october, well be lucky to get temps anywhere below 20 (celsius) even at night. Were stingy and our central air conditioning is set at 25, 26 degrees celsius, which is what it is in the house right now and both dogs are perfectly comfortable.
> 
> ...


To be honest ouesi, this thread has made me wonder if I'm doing the right thing with my dogs. I haven't considered the recent warm weather hot enough to change our routine. We have carried on as normal, same walk times, dogs come running with me, agility training as usual, and shows at the weekend. Car is well ventilated and covered, and they have constant access to water but I really haven't noticed the heat having much impact on them.

If it warms up any further I will reassess but for now, we are fine.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I walk before 1000 and after 1800

If they have to be walked in the day ( ie when on nights) they are just a half hour swim in the lake, conventiantly just down the road.


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

My long haired gsd over heats really quickly so I walk him 5am during the summer like I've done with my other gsd's he sleeps on the tiles either in the bathroom or porchway the rest of the time.
I met a dog walker down the field who was telling me how her dog collapsed in the heat it sounded awful and has made me even more paranoid about my dog getting to hot.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

We just go whenever, most of the places we go have water so The Terrors go swimming and I just bake at the sidelines. 

My favourite place to go was Smallcombe House where I used to work back in Bath, we had our own private woodland there where it was all shaded over with sun spots if you wanted to bake, we had one huge pond and a smaller one at the top and we could be up there for hours...

I took them back at the weekend and it was just like old times, even though it was really hot, they were fine.

I dont chuck the ball in the heat, once or twice then Dottie keeps the ball.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Mine go out if Kaizer can cope. Otherwise I wait until it cools down.

Kaizer has a VERY thick coat, no matter how much you brush it and doesn't seem to deal well with heat. He's been wearing his cool coat a lot.

Indi/Zula/Rylee - don't even notice the heat... only the rain...!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

ouesi said:


> From now till about october, well be lucky to get temps anywhere below 20 (celsius) even at night. Were stingy and our central air conditioning is set at 25, 26 degrees celsius, which is what it is in the house right now and both dogs are perfectly comfortable.


I think the problem in the UK is that our weather isnt that reliable TBH so you never really get acclimatised to any weather type!
It means people get caught out or misjudge how hot it is and so we sometimes overcompensate. I mean nobody has central air conditioning here!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Something I've always done - in summer I always walk with my dog walking coat on. It's a wind/waterproof lightweight regatta jacket that I use all year round. That way, if it's too hot for me, it's too hot for Charlie. And I'm not caught out if it suddenly turns and starts to rain


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Normally have a run around when I finish work at 6am and then my wife will take him out again after I go to work in the evening. With a shiny black dog I find its not so much the heat that bothers him, more the strong sunshine. When its warm but overcast he's fine, but even 5 minutes lying in the bright sun and his coat is too hot to touch. 

Yesterday was the hottest day so far here and my wifes birthday meant we missed our 6am slot, add in a constant stream of visitors in the evening and Jasper was in permanent zoomie mode by 8pm. It was getting dark, probably pushing 10pm, by the time we got out onto the field next to the house and it was like popping a champagne bottle, running full tilt from one side to the other. Being too dark for a ball I would normally play a bit of chase to get him running off his frustration, but on this occasion oh no need, he managed to flush a cat out of the bushes, somehow managed to get through the fence at the top of the field, chased it back down the road and back into the field at the bottom. Today will be a training day I think.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

this might seem like a daft question but...how long can you expect a dog to hold a poop for? my dog wont poo in the garden EVER. so i have to stick to some kind of a routine as if i only did my morning walk, missed the lunch time and then waited till it cooled down at say 7 or 8pm (his usual evening walk is about 5:30 - 6:30pm) hed be going 12/13 hours with out the opportunity to go to the loo...it seems a little mean if i was to make him wait it out? i do take him places that have water and shade and only a tiny bit of pavement walking though.


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine struggles in summer (even at home) and, although he gets walks at all times, I have to choose shaded places and stay near the river for him to paddle and swim (which he loves) at regular intervals. 

He adores fetch so if it is hot I let him play on the grass if he has just got out of the water and is soaked for about 10 minutes, then he usually has another dip. 

But now the vet is telling me swimming is too high risk regarding ear infections (which he gets every so often) and I shouldn't let him swim at all. So now I'm worried about how I could keep him cool if I were to follow her advice. Am currently researching cooling jackets on here.... Though I'm tempted to ignore her and just try to stop him getting too much water in his ears, then dry them really carefully when we get home.


----------



## bay20 (Aug 14, 2013)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Mine struggles in summer (even at home) and, although he gets walks at all times, I have to choose shaded places and stay near the river for him to paddle and swim (which he loves) at regular intervals.
> 
> He adores fetch so if it is hot I let him play on the grass if he has just got out of the water and is soaked for about 10 minutes, then he usually has another dip.
> 
> But now the vet is telling me swimming is too high risk regarding ear infections (which he gets every so often) and I shouldn't let him swim at all. So now I'm worried about how I could keep him cool if I were to follow her advice. Am currently researching cooling jackets on here.... Though I'm tempted to ignore her and just try to stop him getting too much water in his ears, then dry them really carefully when we get home.


You can get doggy ear plugs and these things called aqua bandits that protect their ears when swimming. My hydro place has them in varying sizes for dogs like mine that will gladly stick his head right under water


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

ouesi said:


> I love these threads, fascinating to me to look at the environmental differences and how we owners manage and how our dogs adapt.
> 
> From now till about october, well be lucky to get temps anywhere below 20 (celsius) even at night. Were stingy and our central air conditioning is set at 25, 26 degrees celsius, which is what it is in the house right now and both dogs are perfectly comfortable.
> 
> ...


I often wondered about people and dogs in hot climates. I guess you have to get on with it, take plenty of water out and about and look for shady spots where possible.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I get up at 6 and take them out early. And we always go somewhere they can swim. 
When I lived in Africa we took the dogs out before 9 and after 6. That was normal there.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> I often wondered about people and dogs in hot climates. I guess you have to get on with it, take plenty of water out and about and look for shady spots where possible.


I think the dogs get used to the higher temperatures just like we do to be honest. Low to mid 20s is a lovely day to me now, not too hot and very pleasant to go for a walk in. High 20s and above I can cope but only walk Spen early morning or late evening and try to do nothing during the hottest part of the day, I don't like the heat much. Whereas in the UK mid 20s always seemed really hot. And of course it's never hot enough long enough to really adapt to it.


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

bay20 said:


> You can get doggy ear plugs and these things called aqua bandits that protect their ears when swimming. My hydro place has them in varying sizes for dogs like mine that will gladly stick his head right under water


Thanks, I am now researching aqua bandits. :thumbsup:


----------

